# FS: 2 Large Ctenopoma Acutirostre (Leopard Gourami)



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

*$50 for both*

We have 2 Ctenopoma Acutirostres that are about 5 inches long and about 3 inches high. They are gorgeous, healthy fish. They are being fed primarily sinking pellets, although they are fascinating to watch when they hunt live fish. They will eat any small fish so you have to keep them with other largish fish. We have them with large rainbowfish (about 3.5 inches).

I don't know what sex they are, they have shown no sign of spawning, but they coexist very well in the tank. We currently have them in a heavily planted 46 gallon bowfront tank. They need plants and hiding places to be comfortable. And by the way, they are not Gouramis at all. "Leopard Gourami" is just a name that is often used at stores.

We are selling them because we are going more with rainbowfish in the tank. Here is a video from two years ago when they were just little. They are much bigger and darker now. I will post another video ASAP. Probably tonight.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a video from tonight. You can see how much they have grown compared to the video from two years ago. The rainbows too! Sorry about the "snow globe". My hubby may have put in a bit too much flake.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive been dying to get my hands on some of these, although im not sure a trip across the coq in winter is worth it for two fish .


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

On hold. I'll leave this thread open until they are sold.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

The buyer backed out after I held the fish for a while! So... they are still available.

Really beautiful specimens and they get along well. Apparently some people have trouble keeping more than one in a tank because of aggression but we don't have any problems with ours.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

anyone interested


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Somebody please pick these guys up as it's very tempting to make the trip to Van as you don't see these guys for sale very often and never at this size!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, I'm very surprised that these guys weren't snapped up sooner. They are eating sinking pellets with only occasional fresh fish for a treat. They are so cool to watch when they are hunting.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay. So I'm putting these guys back up for sale. I might try posting them on monsterfishkeepers as well. There must be someone looking for these awesome fish; big and healthy.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how do these do with african cichlids?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how do these do with african cichlids?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how do these do with african cichlids?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

They require a planted tank (or fake plants as cover) and a lower ph than african cichlids.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

So, I figure one day someone is going to realize how awesome these fish are and want them! We've just gotten into Rainbowfish more so we don't have the room for these cool fish. As I have mentioned previously, they are feeding well on pellets so you don't have to worry about live food. Although, it is facinating to watch them hunting for little feeder fish.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

This is crazy how long nobody has snapped these up. I'm going to have some time off fairly soon this summer and if they are still available I will make the drive and pick them up.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

For the first time I saw Ctenopoma's this size in King Ed Pets today. They were $90!!...EACH.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Still available, strangely enough. Maybe they would sell better if I raised the price?


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump for some nice fish...and price! 

Are you saying Kind Ed's are overpricing their livestock?! 
Shocking news.... It's no wonder the fish floor is deserted 
every time I go there. 

Good luck on your sale!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually, I was suggesting that I might be underselling! I like King Ed's. We have found the fish to be quite healthy and haven't had any problems over the years we've been shopping there. But... this is about my fish for sale...


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

BUMP for an awesome fish, I have one myself !


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, these guys or gals are still available. That's fine because we didn't need to get rid of them right away or anything. Anyone want some really cool fish?


----------

